# Swat 4



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

I have this brand new game Swat 4 and I cannot get it to run. Game appears to start to load and I get to the first screen that says SWAT-4, then it goes to a black screen and then goes to the desktop....I am trying to get it to give me the error numbers again so I might be able to post them here. Their tech people have been no help as of yet. System is win xp

The game is Swat4 by sierra...

Ok while I was waiting I just got the error; Here it is.....

No Label

Crash Time: 04/08/05 18:31:59

OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU: AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 1835 MHz with 767MB RAM
Video: MSI MS-StarForce GeForce FX 5700LE (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE) (5663)

UserName: RedNek
ComputerName: JOSH
Application location: C:\Program Files\Sierra\SWAT 4\Content\System\

SWAT Build Number: 31973

Float Error caused General protection fault!

History: FD3DTexture::Cache <- FD3DRenderInterface::CacheTexture <- SetBumpMaterial <- FD3DRenderInterface::SetShaderMaterial <- RenderStaticMesh <- RenderSolidScenePass <- RenderSolidScenePasses <- RenderLevel <- FLevelSceneNode::Render <- FPlayerSceneNode::Render <- PrecacheRenderData <- Precaching <- UGameEngine:raw <- UWindowsViewport::Repaint <- UWindowsClient::Tick <- ClientTick <- UGameEngine::Tick <- UpdateWorld <- MainLoop



Thank you


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

not so sure about your video card but it might be that you dont have directX- http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

Well after finding some more people with this same trouble it appears that this is a known issue with this game. However a friend of mine as well as many others have not had any problems with it.

I think a float error is a memory error, I dunno......

P.S. I do have the direct 9.0


----------



## Species925 (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm having sorta the same problem. I click the desktop icon and it starts up and I get the SWAT 4 screen but when the screen goes black and I think it's gonna load nothing comes up. Then I hear the sound for the Sierra Logo Ad and then nothing. I can't Ctrl+Alt+Delete, Esc, or do anything. I have to restart my PC everytime. I have DircectX 9. I've got a PCI Express Radeon X700 Pro Graphics Card.


----------



## Neumie (Nov 4, 2004)

wait for the patch id say (if there isn't already one).


----------



## prawn (Apr 14, 2005)

Mrcobra said:


> I have this brand new game Swat 4 and I cannot get it to run. Game appears to start to load and I get to the first screen that says SWAT-4, then it goes to a black screen and then goes to the desktop


Do you have zonealarm?
I had the same problem, turned ZA off and the game loaded up and played fine....there are still a few problems like having to start from the begining of the game each time, (which I'd like to get sorted, maybe a savegame crack or something) but as for playing the game, this sorted the issue out.


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

Species925 said:


> I'm having sorta the same problem. I click the desktop icon and it starts up and I get the SWAT 4 screen but when the screen goes black and I think it's gonna load nothing comes up. Then I hear the sound for the Sierra Logo Ad and then nothing. I can't Ctrl+Alt+Delete, Esc, or do anything. I have to restart my PC everytime. I have DircectX 9. I've got a PCI Express Radeon X700 Pro Graphics Card.


After reading forum after forum on different issues it appears that there is no solution quite yet. Everyone is talking about Sierra needs to come out with a patch to correct this issue. I will keep you updated.


----------



## henry912000 (Apr 22, 2005)

NEED HELP! PLEASE!!! CAN'T LOAD GAME 

I just got a brand new SWAT4 from Ebgames, HOWever, it doesn't work in my pc. 

My pc is runing Window XP service pack 1, Pentium4 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB ram, Geforce 6600 GT OC 128MB AGP4X, creative sound card Live Blaster 5.1.

The problem is: whenever I try to load a mission, it always freezes in the middle of the loading screen, sometimes it freezes at the main menu,and sometimes it freezes during gaming. I have already updated the lastest version of nvidia driver , sound card driver ,and direct x but it still never works. I ended up formating my pc and reinstalling all the new drivers and the game, still doesn't work..weird..~~help..plz..plz...:/ 

I need your help! : )
Henry


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

Here are some websites that might help you and others out as far as determining your problems: Swat 4 seems to have some issues with certain computer set-ups. Hopefully you can get an answer from one of the sites listed. Keep me posted.

http://community.vugames.com/[email protected]@.f01fa1b

http://www.sierra.com/forum.do

http://swatgst.sierra.com/

http://support.vugames.com/

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/swat-4/601485p1.html

http://support2.vugames.com/vug/answer.aspx?ID=3835

http://pcmac.gamehelper.com/


----------



## jeancarb (Apr 25, 2005)

I had the same problem with Swat4 and also Brother in arms, crash after a black screen a the begenning of the game. With a Radeon 9800 pro , if you go to the DIRECT3D section ( or page ) a the bottom there is a button call "compatibility " make shure you activate the DXT Texture format. Work fine with me.  :up:


----------



## d3monio (May 9, 2005)

i had the same problem i installed swat 4 in my computer and i actually was playing. it was fine, until i downloaded the directx update from microsoft after that the game goes into tha black screen and stuff.


----------



## d3monio (May 9, 2005)

guess what??? if you have the DirectX 9.0 SDK Update (April 2005) your swat 4 is gonna crash like mine did just unistall the update and is it going to work fine again. at least it did it with mine... good luck


----------

